# Medical Care in Nogales, Mexico



## dsgray1925 (Nov 22, 2009)

We are looking for a good neurologist in Nogales, Mexico. Does anyone know if Nerve conduction studies and MRI's are done in Nogales, Mexico? Does anyone know how to contact a physician in Nogales or know anything about hospitals or surgeons there?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are so close, why not drive down and inquire. I'm sure you'll find a physician who can answer all of your questions.


----------

